
Blawn programming language (created by 15 years old boy) - joelhandwell
https://github.com/Naotonosato/Blawn
======
joelhandwell
It won the first prise of under 22 programming contest in Japan on Oct 21st,
2019, created from 2019 August in several weeks alone. Naoto Uehara, the
developer was a Python user who started to use C++ and did not like C++ so he
created Python like language to replace C++ by himself.

------
Phylter
The git comment "duh" give perfect proof to the fact it's a 15 year old boy.

------
gus_massa
When I see a new language, I always want to see the Hello Word and Fibonacci
examples.

------
algaeontoast
This is cool and really impressive, something just a few years ago I'd have
hoped to have created as a 15 year old or someone in high school.

However, looking back I'm glad I was screwing around with friends at that age.
Setting stuff on fire, doing stupid stuff like exploiting MegaUpload, building
spud cannons and making pyrotechnic effects for my school's theater
(commercial grade "flash" powder is awesome, especially when the school buys a
pound of it and lets you keep what's leftover ;) ).

Sometimes I'm glad I wasn't too focused or smart in high school because it
means I have a few good friends and a childhood to look back on. Granted, I
still enjoyed competing and placing nationally in the Intel ISEF and Siemens
Competition in HS.

